# High Unavailability in DigitalOcean



## fm7 (Mar 26, 2016)

DigitalOcean's DNS disruption post-mortem



> DigitalOcean’s DNS infrastructure was unavailable for two hours and four minutes. During this time we were only able to respond to a small fraction of the DNS requests sent to ns1, ns2, and ns3.digitalocean.com.


----------

